# Yellowstone here we come



## Firefighter

Awesome pictures!


----------



## brushbuster

cliftp said:


> Really appreciated you sharing your trip. I'm thinking I need to go right after Labor Day!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Paul C


I got a chance to talk to some park workers who were from Michigan, and everyone of them said mid september was the time to come. Spring is nice but fall is best. Few crowds and great fishing for spawning browns, and spectacular colors. When i go again it will be mid september. i think i will fly in to bozeman and rent a van type motor home.


----------



## brushbuster

5,347 miles later and we're home sweet home.


----------



## bucko12pt

flyfish said:


> The best thing about Nebraska, Leaving it!


Actually, just the opposite for me. Counting the days
until we'll be back there this fall chasing mature whitetails.

Seeing the sandhill cranes in Nebraska this year is one of the most spectacular things I've ever seen in the outdoors. :yikes:

Need to slow down and get off I 80.


----------



## brushbuster

bucko12pt said:


> Actually, just the opposite for me. Counting the days
> until we'll be back there this fall chasing mature whitetails.
> 
> Seeing the sandhill cranes in Nebraska this year is one of the most spectacular things I've ever seen in the outdoors. :yikes:
> 
> Need to slow down and get off I 80.


I did see an aweful lot of deer along the hwy. Before dark. I would love to go back there for a hunt. Do you guys lease property out there? If so what are the rates like? feel free to pm me.


----------



## ih772

brushbuster said:


> 5,347 miles later and we're home sweet home.


Its one heck of a drive isn't it. No matter how great a trip is, its always nice to get home and sleep in your own bed.


----------

